# Dying Plants/Pruning without Aquascaping Tools



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

So, a couple weeks ago I decided to try live plants. I bought a huge amazon sword that doesn't really fit in my tank, dwarf sag, a smaller amazon sword, narrow leaf java fern, amazon compacta, anubias nana, and a ribbon plant. After putting all the plants in pots (except the ribbon plant which I tried to make a hanging planter for), I put all but one in the tanks. The one got hidden in my blondeness and didn't get planted until morning. Needless to say that one is very brown (I think it is the amazon sword). A few days ago I noticed some new growth on it, so I would like to take the dead leaves off. The other plant (also a sword? I forgot), just starting turning brown for no foreseen reason, but does have some green coming up as well. Here are the plants:








The one in the front is the one that was left out overnight and the one in the back just died a bit. I also have a top view:










The other problem I have had is with the dwarf sag. It seems to have just died on me. Maybe I don't have enough light? I have no idea what the wattage is, but I thought with dwarf sag is would just grow slowly in low light and explode in medium light. Here is the dwarf sag:










The last thing, which is a little different is the bulbs I planted. I have 3 different bulbs planted. I don't really know what they are, but not much has happened. I did accidently knock one out when I poured water into my tank and it seemed to have roots. A couple days later, there was a little green leaf thing sticking out of the gravel. Did I plant it upside down possibly? The other two bulbs are showing nothing. They are supposed to start growing within 30 days.










The second part of this post is about pruning. Obviously, I want and need to take the dead parts off the plants. My problem is, I don't have aquascaping tools at all. Can I pull off the leaves? Should I cut them with normal scissors?


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow I'm surprised the dwarf sag died. I can't kill it even unrooted in a somewhat dim tank.

If you don't got aquascaping tools, normal scissors work. I tend to clip things between my fingernails because I'm not dextrous with scissors at all.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I guess I must be talented. I have some floating in the tank in the first two pictures that I think is dead too. Oh well. I really doubt it is the lighting in that tank though. Ever since I put that light on the tank, the Salvinia Minima stopped dying and started thriving. I will have to clip the plants tomorrow. I figured regular scissors would work. I kind of want to go back to Petco and get a couple more plants from their plant tank because there are guppy fry in there and it would be a good excuse for having another fish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The Dwarf Sag was planted too deep. You don't want to plant the crown of any plant; terrestrial or aquatic. I trim leaves the minute they start to die. If you don't then the plant will feed the dying part instead of putting all of its energy into new growth.

Are there root tabs in the pots?


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Man, I tried not to make it too deep. What about the floating ones? Is that just because they aren't in dirt at all?


----------



## NiceCrocs (May 14, 2016)

I just reach in with a (clean) hand and pinch off bad leaves to throw away. No scissors or aqua tools needed  but I only have two small Anubias plants in mine.


----------



## Francis the Docile Dragon (Apr 20, 2016)

Welp, I just yanked off a ton of leaves and stems off our plant. It was far too large for the tank. I think it's an Amazon Sword, but I'm not sure. I didn't even think about whether or not I should cut them off. 

What I *am *sure of, is that the dang thing made algae start growing in our otherwise crystal-clear, lovely little tank. 

I took pleasure in snapping those stems. A good deal of pleasure.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The Sword didn't cause the algae. Nutrient/light imbalance causes that. How long do you leave the lights on?


----------



## Francis the Docile Dragon (Apr 20, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> The Sword didn't cause the algae. Nutrient/light imbalance causes that. How long do you leave the lights on?


Less than before we put the plant in, which is why I assumed the plant did it!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

My swords die off once in a while I just pinch off the leaves that are brown I did lose a pot of dwarf grass


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I have a lot of problems with algae too, but I leave my lights on too long. I am not home often, so the lights stay on too long. Of have brown and green algae.


----------



## Francis the Docile Dragon (Apr 20, 2016)

CollegeBettas said:


> I have a lot of problems with algae too, but I leave my lights on too long. I am not home often, so the lights stay on too long. Of have brown and green algae.


It's so gross. And the snail does not see to be eating it. Idk which kind we have. It sees to be b/t a green & brown colour.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Get a timer. They are fairly cheap. I think in Wal-Mart they were less than $5.00.

Remember, too: Not all algae eaters eat all algae.


----------



## Francis the Docile Dragon (Apr 20, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Get a timer. They are fairly cheap. I think in Wal-Mart they were less than $5.00.
> 
> Remember, too: Not all algae eaters eat all algae.


HA! You aren't kidding! All this little guy has done is make me think he's dead a few dozen times.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Get a timer. They are fairly cheap. I think in Wal-Mart they were less than $5.00.
> 
> Remember, too: Not all algae eaters eat all algae.


I need to get timers and then just feed the fish in the morning. I think I may get one of those strup timers since I have 4 lights.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I plugged a power strip into my two-outlet timer when I added more lights. I also plug all of my heaters and the filters into a power strip so I can turn them all off with one switch during water changes.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

That's a good idea. I already have in the strip to turn off. I started doing that this summer.


----------

